# 2007 Bessacarr E435 Interior lights



## 101075

Got a query regarding interior lights on my 2007 Bessacarr E435.
Is it possible to have the Luton or Kitchen lights on without the toilet light staying on.
There isn't any switch in the toilet for the light, should there be?

Dane


----------



## Grizzly

Diabalo said:


> There isn't any switch in the toilet for the light, should there be?
> 
> Dane


Dane...we don't have the 435 but, looking at the specs, they seem to be much the same internally.

The switch for our toilet compartment is on the sink unit, on the left, just below the sink itself. It's an ordinary household type rocker switch. Not the best place for it as a) it gets dripped on if you slop over the sink bowl and b) I tend to have wet hands when I switch it off.

Could this be the same place on yours ?

G


----------



## 101075

Grizzly, I have been all over the bathroom area and I can't find a switch anywhere.
The really daft thing is if you don't leave the bathroom light on from the electric panel then you can't use the light in the Luton which is important when you want to get down in the night or may want to read in bed.

Dane


----------



## Grizzly

Diabalo said:


> The really daft thing is if you don't leave the bathroom light on from the electric panel then you can't use the light in the Luton which is important when you want to get down in the night or may want to read in bed.
> Dane


Sorry I can't help Dane. I'm sure there ought to be a switch somewhere
though Bessacar / Swift seem to specilaise in odd lighting effects. We have lights over the inside and outside of the habitation door which, we think, are supposed to be linked to the cab doors -ie when you open the cab door the inside and outside lights go on and vice versa.

Trouble is they don't always do this and they do seem to have random sequences. so you find yourself driving through tunnels with the inside of the van lit up or you turn off the internal lights and realise the external one has been on all the time for no good reason. We've finally found the off switch for that one ( in a cupboard) but have no idea how to control the inner light.

Hope someone comes along soon to locate your switch or perhpas a call to a dealer - ?

G


----------



## 101075

Grizzly I have sussed how to turn off the auwning light and the habitation light from the main panel.


----------



## Grizzly

Diabalo said:


> Grizzly I have sussed how to turn off the auwning light and the habitation light from the main panel.


Ah ! I think you need to write a supplement to the manual about this Dane.

Do you know when the awning light is supposed to come on if it is on automatic ? Does yours go off automatically - and when ? Do you have a light over the inside of the habitation door ? Do you know how to set that up so it goes off as well as on ? We can do both from the control panel but we're fairly sure we shouldn't have to. They should go off automatically when we close the cab door. Sometimes they do but sometimes they don't and there seems no pattern to it. We don't think there is a wiring fault simply ( ?!) some sequence of events we're missing.

It's not so bad when we're on hook up but off hook up it's not good to be lit up like Christmas whenever we open the cab door !

I suspect the whole thing is too da**ed clever for it's own good.

G


----------



## kennyo

Hello Dane
You should have a switch for the bathroom lights mine is on the right below the sink. When you turn it on at the control box all the 12v lights should be working 

Grizzly did you get your audio working from the av station at the back of the van if not you need to find sombody with a reciever that has a volume button and turn it up from the reciever then the tv volume button should work are use the front av sockets on the switch box


----------



## 101075

Hi Grizzly,

According to the book the habitation and awning lights both come on automatically and stay on for 15 Minutes,

1. When the ignition key is removed
2. When the cab door is opened
3. When the habitation door is opened/closed

You can disable the awning light by switching it off in the locker, but as far as I can tell the habitation light can only be switched off via the control panel or wait 15 minutes.

I must say it's a bit worrying when you leave and the light is still on inside. Still I suppose you could wait for 15 Minutes to make sure it switches off.

Swift do seem to have over complicated a simple operation.

Dane


----------



## peachy

Hi we have got the Bessacar 460 2007 and we are having same probs with the lights, 

Our habitation light stays on longer than 15 min and even if you get up and turn it off while we are going a long it comes on again later. we have also got an alarm sound at 8 oclock in the morning. It is a quiet one but all the same you dont want that when you are on holiday. It is very confusing and I think Swift have given us problems here. Bit of a nightmare really


----------



## kennyo

Hello peachy

You can turn the alarm of at the control panel all the vans have been set to go of at 08.00 must think we are early risers


----------



## peachy

Thank you for that I hope to get it sorted before we go to France at the end of June


----------



## Grizzly

Diabalo said:


> You can disable the awning light by switching it off in the locker, but as far as I can tell the habitation light can only be switched off via the control panel or wait 15 minutes.
> Dane


Hi Dane...I think we are in the same boat as peachy. Nothing happens after 15 minutes I'm afraid. At least we don't have an alarm problem. We did manage to set and to use that and we've also managed to get the heating to turn on at a pre-set time in the morning so the control panel has parts that work. You do feel you need a degree in Control Panels to do anything however simple though.

Kennyo..the van is going back to the dealer next week for all this to be sorted ( !). We think the problem might have been that the young man who was on the job when it went back last time was taken off at short notice for the van to go to Fiat to have the leak under the windscreen problem sorted. He didn't have time to finish before we went away so a connection was not made somewhere.

It's not stopped us liking the van very much but it is irritating.

G


----------



## 101075

Got the toilet light sorted now, it does not have a switch inside it's a combination of the switch next to the steps and the control panel.

Now that's sorted, Grizzly did you van come with Magnetic security switches on the lockers and Habitation door? If so how do you set the alarm so as the interior sensors are de-activated.

Dane


----------



## safariboy

This is about the same van as Grizzly writes about.
We had a Thatcham 1 alarm fitted and they then fitted a magnetic door switch I think. How you deactivate parts of it depends on your alarm. Usually to do with pressing the fob button when the key is turned. I expect that they are all different.
I am not happy yet with the control panel. The hot air control on the panel does not seem to do anything but the hot water button controls both air and water. OK except that you cannot use the timers independently.
The Truma controls show a fault if they are not switched on after the swift control panel. The result is that the timer does not work anyway.


----------



## 101075

Safariboy
Water heater and space heaters both work from the panel, not got round to setting up the timer yet. The other problem I have with the panel is the waste water is showing half empty/full even when I believe it is empty. It's going in to have the little niggles looked at.


----------



## safariboy

My problem is that although both hot water and air heating will work they both work from the bottom left hand button (i.e the water button). This is not really a problem except that you cannot time them separately and the system was not designed to work that way.


----------



## peachy

Sounds like we have all got the same sort of problems ie, lights on and off, our radio cuts out , heating complicated. Ours is going back on Saturday morning to have these niggles looked at and apparently according to our dealer there are quite a few of us. They are not major problems but frustrating.

Lin


----------



## Grizzly

Lin; have they / you checked the windscreen seal ? One fault with the new cab that is not uncommon is a fault with the gutter seal at the base of the windscreen. This means that water can run down the windscreen into the engine compartment and onto the electrics.

Our dealer is sending it back to Fiat next week. It should have gone before we took it on holiday but Fiat were not ready - there are some clips they should have to do the job. Luckily it did not rain while we were away and we now have a temporary duct tape job.

See my album for photo

http://tinyurl.com/yqvbm7

G


----------



## peachy

Grizzley sorry to take so long in replying, we have been looking after youngest granddaughter ( 2 and a half ) for the weekend and didn't have chance to look at computer.
We picked up on the windscreen problem when you mentioned it and My husband sorted it out but then he has been a mechanic for most of his working life although not anymore.

He took our Bessy back to dealer on saturday and came home with a lovely little Mezan,( I think thats how you spell it.) I fell in love with it but Fred is tall and he felt too closed in and said there was no comparison.
We are hoping all the niggles get fixed in time for our trip to France at the end of this month


----------

